# Oh, You guys are HOT? HEAVY



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

So as you guys know, I was dog sitting for my buddy Tim. I had Chino's mom, Zia, come over around 8 or so last Wednesday. She was so sweet, so well behaved, and so full of life! Chino looks almost identical to his daddy, Champ, but one thing he gets from Zia are his eyes..



I was outside, mowing the lawn with Zia, and Chino didn't want to have anything to do with us, because he hates the vacuum and the mower... Well, this little visit proved to him loud noises aren't so bad...


This is Zia, stretching out because I woke her up early! GET THOSE SLEEPYS OUT YOUR EYES GIRL!!









*She finally gets up and we head outside for me to mow the lawn...








*

Me and Zia trying to pose for yall....










I ask if chino wants to go outside... this was his response














































TO BE CONTINUED... LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*PART TWO*

*AFTER ZIA CONVINCED CHINO THE LAWNMOWER WOULDNT HURT HIM..LOL... HE CAME OUT TO PLAY!!*


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*PART TWO CONT'D*


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OF COURSE WE HAD TO SAY HELLO TO CHAMP... AND CHAMP GOT AIR SON!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Great pics! I have often wondered if Lady would like a sprinkler. She hates the baby pool, and I would love for her to have some summer fun.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Great pics! I have often wondered if Lady would like a sprinkler. She hates the baby pool, and I would love for her to have some summer fun.


chino HATED...i mean HATED water before playing in the sprinklers with his mom... Now he loves being hosed off and likes to attack the sprinkler, and to him the biggest challenge is staying dry while doing it lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> chino HATED...i mean HATED water before playing in the sprinklers with his mom... Now he loves being hosed off and likes to attack the sprinkler, and to him the biggest challenge is staying dry while doing it lol


Hahahahaha! I'm gonna get a sprinkler and try it out. We have this cow thing that you attach a hose to it's butt and its tail waters somehow, but I cant figure it out, it came with the house. I saw one on King of the hill once, and I was like "that's what it does!". When I tried setting it up, it just made a puddle lol.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Hahahahaha! I'm gonna get a sprinkler and try it out. We have this cow thing that you attach a hose to it's butt and its tail waters somehow, but I cant figure it out, it came with the house. I saw one on King of the hill once, and I was like "that's what it does!". When I tried setting it up, it just made a puddle lol.


lol you and thrall smoke too much haha jk

the one i got was 9.99 at lowes.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

i just tied a small hose to a tree near the side of my house....works for me...haha princess hates the sprinkler


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

aww look at little chino growing up so much! He's getting some nice muscles man!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> aww look at little chino growing up so much! He's getting some nice muscles man!


Thanks I think he is ripped for a 5 month old... I really have taken the responsibility to heart and it shows in his personality and in his overall physique. I'm very pleased with him. Champ would be a knockout if Tim didn't work 70 hours a week. I know he loves his dogs, and he does as much when he can, but I'm glad I got to get them up and about these last few days..

Did you see champ jumping for the tug rope? Imagine if he was worked and conditioned.... OH MY!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

heck yeah! Champ looks very determined. He kinda reminds me of Cane76s eldest dog in a way.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Chino is a HOTTTIIEEEEE!!! Maile wants to meet him.  haha.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Chino is a HOTTTIIEEEEE!!! Maile wants to meet him.  haha.


Chino says bring him a fifth of somethin good and he'll consider it hahaha i think were a LONGGGG way from you lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Chino says bring him a fifth of somethin good and he'll consider it hahaha i think were a LONGGGG way from you lol


Hahahaha. You got it! And yea...Im in Michigan...superrr far from Oklahoma. Theyll just hafta deal with video chat. hahaha.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Hahahaha. You got it! And yea...Im in Michigan...superrr far from Oklahoma. Theyll just hafta deal with video chat. hahaha.


Oh I dont let Chino get on video chat... too many predators :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Oh I dont let Chino get on video chat... too many predators :rofl::rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
you got jokes i see? lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes looking so good! I am lovin how he is growing into that crop. I can't wait to see him fill all the way out


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Hes looking so good! I am lovin how he is growing into that crop. I can't wait to see him fill all the way out


Thank you... every day he makes me get this big stupid smile from ear to ear I love how strong and healthy he looks.. and the crop. couldnt be happier

thanks!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Hahahaha. You got it! And yea...Im in Michigan...superrr far from Oklahoma. Theyll just hafta deal with video chat. hahaha.


We're in Michigan too, Rudi and Maile can take a road trip to Oklahoma! haahahahha jk


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> We're in Michigan too, Rudi and Maile can take a road trip to Oklahoma! haahahahha jk


damn dont tease my dog like that.. Now me and Jaime are gonna spend days cheering him up!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> We're in Michigan too, Rudi and Maile can take a road trip to Oklahoma! haahahahha jk


Woot woot! Mailes packing already. Chino's sucha pimp. haha.


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

Aw looks like they had fun! 
Chinos getting soo big and muscular! Looking great.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

xx69felicax said:


> Aw looks like they had fun!
> Chinos getting soo big and muscular! Looking great.


thanks.. and yeah, he makes ME look bad :rofl:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

damn i cant see the pics until i get home....BTW i seen ur pics with chino and its about time u mow the lawn, looked like a jungle out there


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Chino is such a pretty boy!!!! I love the contrast between his white and brindle! So cool...I wanna try to sprinkler thing, looks amusing lol Kallie HATES water, but maybe Indi would catch on.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

sarie0417 said:


> Chino is such a pretty boy!!!! I love the contrast between his white and brindle! So cool...I wanna try to sprinkler thing, looks amusing lol Kallie HATES water, but maybe Indi would catch on.


If one of them likes it, they'll eventually both partake.. Chino hated water until he saw his mama playing in it having a blast.. Then he said "ok it cant be so bad"

it's 9.99 for the one i got at lowes


----------



## p1tbull (Jul 31, 2008)

im digging that yard. I wish i had a yard like that.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

great pics bro. he's growing up and turning out nicely.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Great pics! Chino is really coming along nicely; keep up the good work!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Chino is sure becoming a looker!! Zia, looks a lil belly heavy but still a beautiful girl!!
and i have never seen a more square grass backyard LOL!! looks like a great place to play!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

p1tbull said:


> im digging that yard. I wish i had a yard like that.





Nizmo357 said:


> great pics bro. he's growing up and turning out nicely.





Elvisfink said:


> Great pics! Chino is really coming along nicely; keep up the good work!


Thanks guys!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

megz said:


> Chino is sure becoming a looker!! Zia, looks a lil belly heavy but still a beautiful girl!!
> and i have never seen a more square grass backyard LOL!! looks like a great place to play!!


i know shes not into toys much... and chino didnt want to play on the flirt pole if she was outside because she would ignore it lol...

but anything breathing she chases after lol :rofl:

Haha we have a couple of trees, and a compost heap in the corner but other than that our yard is like a big box haha


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

about time u mow the lawn......lol.....his parents look good


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> about time u mow the lawn......lol.....his parents look good


man shut it haha


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

very nice dang he has gotten big and handsome i feel like i have missed so much of his growing up


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

frufru-dog said:


> very nice damn he has gotten big and handsome i feel like i have missed so much of his growing up


oh yeah i am so pleased with this little guy... we might be getting a female pretty soon.. been contemplating it.. if we buy the house we're renting it's a definite yes lol


----------

